# Pollin DR 200 C-HDMI =&gt; Wisi OR-28  ???



## big-bike1 (2. Juni 2009)

Habe von Pollin einen DVB-C Receiver gekauft. Ist das der Wisi OR-28 DVB-C Receiver ?

Mit meiner alten D-Box (leider defekt   ) hatte ich ca. 200 Fernsehkanäle unverschlüsselt. Nun habe ich all diese Kanäle auch in der Senderliste aber sehr viele als verschlüsselt. D.h. ich habe nur einen dunklen Bildschirm. Wie bekomme ich den wieder "hell"???

Kennt jemand ein Forum für Wisi bzw. Wisi OR-28 oder Pollin bzw. Pollin DR 200 C-HDMI?

Danke für die Bemühungen    b-b1


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn du uns eingie Programme nennst die jetzt nicht mehr gehen, dann koennen wir dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## big-bike1 (2. Juni 2009)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 02.06.2009 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du uns eingie Programme nennst die jetzt nicht mehr gehen, dann koennen wir dir weiterhelfen.




Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, meine Sprachkenntnisse zu erhalten. Ich spreche außer englisch auch spanisch und italienisch.

Hier ein paar Beispiele von Sendern:
Animal Planet; NatGeo;Discovery Chann; Disney Channel; 13TH Street; RTL Crime; BBC World; Bloomberg; TV5 Monde; France24; Luxe.TV; EuroNews(frz); EuroNews (Span);Rai1 bis 3; France2; France3;France5;TV Ei; Canal24Horas; usw.

Warum diese Sender mit der D-Box nicht verschlüsselt waren, keine Ahnung. Ich muß dazu sagen, daß ich über digitales Kabelfernsehen eigentlich nichts weiß.

MfG b-b1


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (2. Juni 2009)

Die Haelfte der Sender list sich wie das Programmpaket von Premiere. Wenn du die D-Box gebraucht gekauft hast, dann vermute ich mal eine nicht ganz originale Software. Wobei die Verschluesselungsumstellung eigentlich schon laenger her sein sollte.
Alternativer Vorschlag: Habt ihr den DVB-C Zugang vor kurzem (1/2 - 1 Jahr) bestellt und kostenlos Zusatzprogramme fuer eine Laufzeit von x Monaten dazu erhalten?


----------



## Memphis11 (2. Juni 2009)

big-bike1 am 02.06.2009 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Linux_Pinguin am 02.06.2009 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also 13thStreet,RTL Crime,Discovery Chann,Disney Channel, gehören auf jedenfall zu premiere und die werden auch dunkel bleiben, auser man zahlt dafür.
Die müssten aber schon länger dunkel sein, premiere hat schon vor monaten auf ein neues verschlüsselungs system gewechselt.
Oder hattest du vorher ein premiere abo, irgendwie blicke ich da nicht so recht durch


----------



## big-bike1 (2. Juni 2009)

Memphis11 am 02.06.2009 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> big-bike1 am 02.06.2009 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Memphis11

Da meine D-Box defekt ist, habe ich auf dem Pollin Receiver die Senderliste aufgerufen. Ich dachte, daß ich diese Programme empfangen habe. Kann mich aber auch irren bzw. muß mich irren, wenn Deine Info richtig ist. Ein Premiere-Abo hatte ich nicht.

Gruß b-b1


----------

